# Stripes



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

This is a pic of Sagebrush's work!


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice Work !!! .........a lot goin on there ............how can i see this pic full size??


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

I will have to send word to my computer assistant.

are you going to see if the stripes are level?:no:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

sagebrush123 said:


> I will have to send word to my computer assistant.


LOL, that file was small, figured just getting it posted was a feat!


----------

